# looking for a chkdsk program



## wulf20 (Jun 11, 2007)

Okay, I've been having an issue for a while now and the only thing I think I can do is download a check disk program from somewhere. Simply put when the PC restarts the check disk utility works its thing only, it finishes and the PC does not continue the boot up it just sits on that screen. I believe the last time I came in about this issue the words "reformat" were used and no I'd rather not. Any option a novice PC user could do is what I'd perfer. But any ideas are greatly appreciated


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 11, 2007)

assuming you are running windows...

MS does not give developers source on their NTFS file system, so really there is not much you can do other than rebuild it from recovery console with the built in commands that windows offers.  I have yet to use any decent third party app that can actually fix problems.  They are all pretty much rubbish and a waste of money.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 11, 2007)

I've had that problem a number of times.  If you have access to another computer, what I do is install the drive as a slave/secondary drive in another PC, and then use the Windows check disk utility.  Works every time.


----------



## madtownidiot (Jun 11, 2007)

Try it this way:
windows+r 
cmd
then c:\windows\system32\chkdsk.exe /f
when it asks if you would like to schedule chkdsk on restart, type y.
the /f parameter will allow chkdsk to rewrite the file system and should solve your problem


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 11, 2007)

/f is no longer a valid switch, you want chkdsk /r instead and if you can't boot into the OS that is pointless you'd have to do it from recovery console.


----------



## madtownidiot (Jun 11, 2007)

It worked just fine when I did it 5 minutes ago


----------

